# Userland and kernel are not in sync



## tale (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a weird and persistently annoying discrepancy on one of my systems that I'm not sure of the best way to resolve.  The daily periodic claims that kernel and userland are out of sync. 

What's weird is that freebsd-version -ku reports both identically as 11.1-RELEASE-p11, but uname -U says 1100122 and uname -K says 1101001.  What is the best way to resolve this?

I don't build the system from source.

Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 25, 2018)

Was this the first time you updated the system?  And do I assume right that you've used freebsd-update?

If so then what does this command show you: `grep -i components /etc/freebsd-update.conf`? My guess is that you might have upgraded the userland but not the kernel, even though that theory already sounds odd to me considering the information you shared, but it can't hurt to rule it out


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2018)

tale said:


> What's weird is that freebsd-version -ku reports both identically as 11.1-RELEASE-p11, but uname -U says 1100122 and uname -K says 1101001. What is the best way to resolve this?


Reboot the machine. A `uname -K` shows the _running_ kernel, a `freebsd-version -k` looks at the strings of the _installed_ kernel. If you haven't rebooted these two won't match up because the old kernel is still active.


----------



## tale (Jun 25, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Was this the first time you updated the system?  And do I assume right that you've used freebsd-update?
> 
> If so then what does this command show you: `grep -i components /etc/freebsd-update.conf`? My guess is that you might have upgraded the userland but not the kernel, even though that theory already sounds odd to me considering the information you shared, but it can't hurt to rule it out



Not the first time I've updated the system; I've had the issue since going to 11.1.  I consistently reboot after every freebsd-update install, except those that only update mandoc.db (which is a strangely common occurrence for updates).

The components line (sans comment lines) from freebsd-update.conf is:



> Components src world kernel


----------



## tale (Jun 25, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Reboot the machine. A `uname -K` shows the _running_ kernel, a `freebsd-version -k` looks at the strings of the _installed_ kernel. If you haven't rebooted these two won't match up because the old kernel is still active.



Thanks for the tip on the difference there, but I'm confident that's not what's at play here since I regularly reboot after updates.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2018)

Is this an encrypted setup? The /boot filesystem may not have been mounted when you ran the update.


----------

